# DT Aerolite Race vs Sapim CX Rays



## Irvine (Jul 23, 2010)

Besides the fact that DT Aerolites cost more and comes in white is there any difference between the two? 

I am considering Stans ZTR 340 with Extralight hubs. 

thanks in adviance!


----------



## SBH1973 (Nov 21, 2002)

I understand that the CX-Ray will be available in white soon, if it already isn't.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

I have wheels built with both. Same hub, spoke count,crosses, rim......only difference is the spokes. I can't tell any difference between the two.


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

The main difference is that the aerolites are much more expensive.


----------



## Lectron (May 29, 2005)

TomH said:


> The main difference is that the aerolites are much more expensive.


Didn't use to be, and haven't improved since then....
Or has it? Does it actually look more polished now....As the CX rays?

'Nother thing..Treads and nipples are way smoother on Sapims.
That, on the other hand, used to be the other way around.

And there's the heads and sholders.
One has a preferable head (tapering) the other the shoulder

I buy all my spokes from Sapim...Except the titanium ones.

I find their assortment better. DT do not have a slightly stronger spoke than aerolite
Well OK...They do, but un-butted, and sapims 1.8 (Race)has a longer butted section 
than DTs competition and therefore lighter


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

SBH1973 said:


> I understand that the CX-Ray will be available in white soon, if it already isn't.


They are available.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Both are a waste of money when comapred to Lasers or Revolutions.


----------



## Lectron (May 29, 2005)

Not at all a waste of money if one are aiming for an aerodynamic set of wheels.

Looking at the total cost of a good set, lacing up with CX rays really don't that much to it.
It's not all about Ultegra and Open Pro......


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

"It's not all about Ultegra and Open Pro......" or "32 and 3 cross." A man after my own heart when it comes to bike wheels.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Lectron said:


> Not at all a waste of money if one are aiming for an aerodynamic set of wheels.


Do you really think the minimal difference in frontal area of a CX ray or Aerolite is going to make a hill of beans difference on a 18/20 spoke wheel? Not only that once you get any side wind that small benefit turns into more drag. CX-rays and Aerolites are the epitome of marketing horseshlt.


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

OnTheRivet said:


> Not only that once you get any side wind that small benefit turns into more drag.


Could you please back that statement up with something substantial?

-Eric


----------



## pwork (Feb 25, 2009)

OnTheRivet said:


> Do you really think the minimal difference in frontal area of a CX ray or Aerolite is going to make a hill of beans difference on a 18/20 spoke wheel? Not only that once you get any side wind that small benefit turns into more drag. CX-rays and Aerolites are the epitome of marketing horseshlt.


While this is very true for a majority of the cycling community, there is a reason that we don't fire musket balls anymore out of guns...it not just about the frontal area...


----------



## Lectron (May 29, 2005)

OnTheRivet said:


> Do you really think the minimal difference in frontal area of a CX ray or Aerolite is going to make a hill of beans difference on a 18/20 spoke wheel? Not only that once you get any side wind that small benefit turns into more drag. CX-rays and Aerolites are the epitome of marketing horseshlt.


Given the CX rays wake being a third of a revolution, I do believe it does make a small
difference. Yes I do. And also. Why ride a 18/20 flimsy revo when you can do much 
better with a 32/24 CX ray?

The question is more.....Do YOU find it worth it?
Obviously you do not, but that doesn't mean another person does not value a faster set of wheels


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Ok so I'm going to get back to the OP. Both spokes are made from the same material and are exact the same shape, .9mm wide and 2.3mm across. They are both made by some of the most reputable manufacturers in the business and have been built into countless sets of wheels by dozens of companies (Sapims are used in Zipp's builds). Although the Aerolites are more well known I attest that there are absolutely no measurable differences between them. I would get whichever ones you can find for less and I would be willing to bet that that would be the Sapims. If you do decide to get the Sapims you can order them direct from Alchemy Bicycle works and they can supply you with the exact lengths and quantities you need at a fair price. Additionally if you decide to go with a round spoke such as a Laser you can also get them from Sara and Jeremy at Alchemy. 

The bottom line on spokes. DT, Wheelsmith, and Sapim all make top notch products.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

ergott said:


> Could you please back that statement up with something substantial?
> 
> -Eric


Why, Sapim doesn't? The only real testing done was the ZIPP test from years ago and they used 14/15's against CX Rays, hardly a fair comparison.


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

OnTheRivet said:


> Why, Sapim doesn't? The only real testing done was the ZIPP test from years ago and they used 14/15's against CX Rays, hardly a fair comparison.


The difference is you make a flat out false statement that has no basis on fact.

-Eric


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

OnTheRivet said:


> Do you really think the minimal difference in frontal area of a CX ray or Aerolite is going to make a hill of beans difference on a 18/20 spoke wheel? Not only that once you get any side wind that small benefit turns into more drag. CX-rays and Aerolites are the epitome of marketing horseshlt.


The spoke drag on the bladed part is 1/3rd as high... and this type of oval has a high angle of attack capability... ie don't worry about cross winds making it worse, although you will feel some side force.


----------

